# Sharing my make.conf.



## Alain De Vos (Jun 22, 2021)

Against minimalism
/etc/make.conf

```
OPTIONS_SET+=A52
OPTIONS_SET+=AALIB
OPTIONS_SET+=AMDGPU
OPTIONS_SET+=AMR_NB
OPTIONS_SET+=AMR_WB
OPTIONS_SET+=AOM
OPTIONS_SET+=ASPELL
OPTIONS_SET+=ASS
OPTIONS_SET+=AVX
OPTIONS_SET+=BROTLI
OPTIONS_SET+=BS2B
OPTIONS_SET+=CACA
OPTIONS_SET+=CAIRO
OPTIONS_SET+=CAJA
OPTIONS_SET+=CDDA
OPTIONS_SET+=CDDA2MP3
OPTIONS_SET+=CDDA2OGG
OPTIONS_SET+=CDIO
OPTIONS_SET+=CDPARANOIA
OPTIONS_SET+=CELT
OPTIONS_SET+=CODEC2
OPTIONS_SET+=COMPFACE
OPTIONS_SET+=CRACKLIB
OPTIONS_SET+=CRYPTO
OPTIONS_SET+=CURL
OPTIONS_SET+=CURSES
OPTIONS_SET+=DCA
OPTIONS_SET+=DEMO
OPTIONS_SET+=DEMOS
OPTIONS_SET+=DIRECTFB
OPTIONS_SET+=DJVU
OPTIONS_SET+=DOCS
OPTIONS_SET+=DV
OPTIONS_SET+=ENCA
OPTIONS_SET+=EPUB
OPTIONS_SET+=EXAMPLES
OPTIONS_SET+=EXTRADOCS
OPTIONS_SET+=FAAC
OPTIONS_SET+=FAAD
OPTIONS_SET+=FDK_AAC
OPTIONS_SET+=FFMPEG
OPTIONS_SET+=FFMPEGTHUMBNAILER
OPTIONS_SET+=FLAC
OPTIONS_SET+=FRIBIDI
OPTIONS_SET+=GIF
OPTIONS_SET+=GLESV2
OPTIONS_SET+=GMP
OPTIONS_SET+=GOOM
OPTIONS_SET+=GRAPHICSMAGICK
OPTIONS_SET+=GSM
OPTIONS_SET+=GSPELL
OPTIONS_SET+=GSSAPI_NONE
OPTIONS_SET+=GTKSPELL
OPTIONS_SET+=HIGHLIGHT
OPTIONS_SET+=HIGHLIGHTING
OPTIONS_SET+=HINTING_FULL
OPTIONS_SET+=HPIJS
OPTIONS_SET+=HSPELL
OPTIONS_SET+=HTMLDOCS
OPTIONS_SET+=HTMLHELP
OPTIONS_SET+=HTTP_REDIS
OPTIONS_SET+=HUNSPELL
OPTIONS_SET+=IJS
OPTIONS_SET+=ILBC
OPTIONS_SET+=INSULTS
OPTIONS_SET+=IPC
OPTIONS_SET+=IPV6
OPTIONS_SET+=ISPELL
OPTIONS_SET+=JASPER
OPTIONS_SET+=JPEG
OPTIONS_SET+=JPEG2000
OPTIONS_SET+=JSON
OPTIONS_SET+=KATE
OPTIONS_SET+=KVAZAAR
OPTIONS_SET+=LADSPA
OPTIONS_SET+=LAME
OPTIONS_SET+=LDAP
OPTIONS_SET+=LIBCACA
OPTIONS_SET+=LIBMNG
OPTIONS_SET+=LIBRSVG2
OPTIONS_SET+=LIBSSH2
OPTIONS_SET+=LIBXML2
OPTIONS_SET+=LIBYAML
OPTIONS_SET+=LS2B
OPTIONS_SET+=LSOF
OPTIONS_SET+=LUA
OPTIONS_SET+=LUAJIT
OPTIONS_SET+=LV2
OPTIONS_SET+=LZ4
OPTIONS_SET+=LZMA
OPTIONS_SET+=LZO
OPTIONS_SET+=MAD
OPTIONS_SET+=MAIL_IMAP
OPTIONS_SET+=MAIL_SMTP
OPTIONS_SET+=MAIL_SSL
OPTIONS_SET+=MAILDIR
OPTIONS_SET+=MAN3
OPTIONS_SET+=MANPAGES
OPTIONS_SET+=MAXIMA
OPTIONS_SET+=MJPEGTOOLS
OPTIONS_SET+=MKFONTSCALE
OPTIONS_SET+=MMX
OPTIONS_SET+=MONGO
OPTIONS_SET+=MOUNT
OPTIONS_SET+=MP3LAME
OPTIONS_SET+=MP3OGG
OPTIONS_SET+=MPC
OPTIONS_SET+=MPEG2
OPTIONS_SET+=MPEG2DEC
OPTIONS_SET+=MPEG2ENC
OPTIONS_SET+=MPG123
OPTIONS_SET+=MPLAYER
OPTIONS_SET+=MUPDF
OPTIONS_SET+=MYSOFA
OPTIONS_SET+=MYSQL
OPTIONS_SET+=NCURSES
OPTIONS_SET+=NEWSYSLOG
OPTIONS_SET+=NONFREE
OPTIONS_SET+=NORMALIZE
OPTIONS_SET+=NOTIFY
OPTIONS_SET+=NOTIFYD
OPTIONS_SET+=NSDW
OPTIONS_SET+=ODBC
OPTIONS_SET+=OGG
OPTIONS_SET+=OPENAL
OPTIONS_SET+=OPENGL
OPTIONS_SET+=OPENH264
OPTIONS_SET+=OPENJPEG
OPTIONS_SET+=OPENSSL
OPTIONS_SET+=PANGO
OPTIONS_SET+=PCRE
OPTIONS_SET+=PCRE1
OPTIONS_SET+=PCRE2
OPTIONS_SET+=PDF
OPTIONS_SET+=PGO
OPTIONS_SET+=PGSQL
OPTIONS_SET+=PLATFORM_WAYLAND
OPTIONS_SET+=PLATFORM_X11
OPTIONS_SET+=PLOTUTILS
OPTIONS_SET+=PLUGINS
OPTIONS_SET+=PNG
OPTIONS_SET+=POPPLER
OPTIONS_SET+=PORTAUDIO
OPTIONS_SET+=POSTGRES
OPTIONS_SET+=PSMUPDF
OPTIONS_SET+=PSPELL
OPTIONS_SET+=PSPOPPLER
OPTIONS_SET+=py37-numpy
OPTIONS_SET+=py37-scipy
OPTIONS_SET+=PYTHON
OPTIONS_SET+=QTWEBENGINE
OPTIONS_SET+=QTWEBKIT
OPTIONS_SET+=RABBITMQ
OPTIONS_SET+=RAV1E
OPTIONS_SET+=RAVPE
OPTIONS_SET+=RE2
OPTIONS_SET+=REDIS
OPTIONS_SET+=REDIS2
OPTIONS_SET+=REGEX
OPTIONS_SET+=RUBY
OPTIONS_SET+=RXVT_SCROLLBAR
OPTIONS_SET+=SCHROEDINGER
OPTIONS_SET+=SDL
OPTIONS_SET+=SETXKBMAP
OPTIONS_SET+=SHARED
OPTIONS_SET+=SLANG
OPTIONS_SET+=SNAPPY
OPTIONS_SET+=SNDIO
OPTIONS_SET+=SNMP
OPTIONS_SET+=SOCKS
OPTIONS_SET+=SOURCE
OPTIONS_SET+=SOURCE_HIGHLIGHT
OPTIONS_SET+=SOURCES
OPTIONS_SET+=SOXR
OPTIONS_SET+=SPARSE
OPTIONS_SET+=SPELL
OPTIONS_SET+=SPELL_CHECK
OPTIONS_SET+=SPELLCHECK
OPTIONS_SET+=SPHINX
OPTIONS_SET+=SQL
OPTIONS_SET+=SQLITE
OPTIONS_SET+=SQLITE3
OPTIONS_SET+=SSE
OPTIONS_SET+=SSE2
OPTIONS_SET+=SSH
OPTIONS_SET+=SSL
OPTIONS_SET+=SSL3
OPTIONS_SET+=SUITESPARSE
OPTIONS_SET+=SVG
OPTIONS_SET+=SVGALIB
OPTIONS_SET+=SVTAV1
OPTIONS_SET+=TCL
OPTIONS_SET+=TCLMAN
OPTIONS_SET+=TFTP
OPTIONS_SET+=THEMES
OPTIONS_SET+=THEORA
OPTIONS_SET+=THUMBNAILER
OPTIONS_SET+=TK
OPTIONS_SET+=TKINTER
OPTIONS_SET+=TKMAN
OPTIONS_SET+=TKMIB
OPTIONS_SET+=TOML
OPTIONS_SET+=TOOLAME
OPTIONS_SET+=TOOLBAR
OPTIONS_SET+=TWOLAME
OPTIONS_SET+=UNIXODBC
OPTIONS_SET+=URLS
OPTIONS_SET+=UTILS
OPTIONS_SET+=UVMETER
OPTIONS_SET+=VCD
OPTIONS_SET+=VDPAU
OPTIONS_SET+=VIDEO_KMSDRM
OPTIONS_SET+=VIDEO_OPENGL
OPTIONS_SET+=VIDEO_WAYLAND
OPTIONS_SET+=VIDEO_X11
OPTIONS_SET+=VIDSTAB
OPTIONS_SET+=VLC
OPTIONS_SET+=VMAF
OPTIONS_SET+=VNC
OPTIONS_SET+=VO_AMRWBENC
OPTIONS_SET+=VULKAN
OPTIONS_SET+=WAVE
OPTIONS_SET+=WAVPACK
OPTIONS_SET+=WAYLAND
OPTIONS_SET+=WEATHER
OPTIONS_SET+=WEBENGINE
OPTIONS_SET+=WEBKIT
OPTIONS_SET+=WEBP
OPTIONS_SET+=X11
OPTIONS_SET+=X264
OPTIONS_SET+=X265
OPTIONS_SET+=XATTR
OPTIONS_SET+=XAUTH
OPTIONS_SET+=XCALC
OPTIONS_SET+=XCLOCK
OPTIONS_SET+=XDPYINFO
OPTIONS_SET+=XDRIINFO
OPTIONS_SET+=XFCE
OPTIONS_SET+=XFCE4
OPTIONS_SET+=XFT
OPTIONS_SET+=XINERAMA
OPTIONS_SET+=XML
OPTIONS_SET+=XRANDR
OPTIONS_SET+=XSANE
OPTIONS_SET+=XVID
OPTIONS_SET+=XVIDEO
OPTIONS_SET+=XVMC
OPTIONS_SET+=YELP
OPTIONS_SET+=ZIMG
OPTIONS_SET+=ZLIB
OPTIONS_SET+=ZMQ
OPTIONS_SET+=ZSH
OPTIONS_SET+=ZVBI
OPTIONS_SET+=MPV
OPTIONS_SET+=MPLAYER
OPTIONS_SET+=MPG123
OPTIONS_SET+=MPG321
OPTIONS_SET+=XDOTOOL
OPTIONS_SET+=WMCTRL
OPTIONS_SET+=SSWF
OPTIONS_SET+=MENCODER
OPTIONS_SET+=MATROJKA
OPTIONS_SET+=MATROSKA
OPTIONS_SET+=LIBVISUAL
OPTIONS_SET+=FREIOR
OPTIONS_SET+=FREI0R
OPTIONS_SET+=BLURAY
OPTIONS_SET+=VPX
OPTIONS_SET+=OPUS
OPTIONS_SET+=SNDFILE
OPTIONS_SET+=AMIDI
OPTIONS_SET+=NEON
OPTIONS_SET+=MTPDEV
OPTIONS_SET+=AUDIOCD
OPTIONS_SET+=SPEEDPITCH
OPTIONS_SET+=MODPLUG
OPTIONS_SET+=LIBXML2
OPTIONS_SET+=ZEMBEREK
OPTIONS_SET+=MONGOTOP
OPTIONS_SET+=MONGOSTAT
OPTIONS_SET+=MONGO
OPTIONS_SET+=MONGODB
OPTIONS_SET+=SUITESPARSE
OPTIONS_SET+=SPARSE
OPTIONS_SET+=REDIS
OPTIONS_SET+=REDIS2
OPTIONS_SET+=OCTAVE
OPTIONS_SET+=R
OPTIONS_SET+=SCILAB
OPTIONS_SET+=RCC
OPTIONS_SET+=MUSEPACK
OPTIONS_SET+=AAC
OPTIONS_SET+=WEBVFX
OPTIONS_SET+=PSHYBRID
OPTIONS_SET+=PSGHOSTSCRIPT
OPTIONS_SET+=LZ4
OPTIONS_SET+=LZO
OPTIONS_SET+=LZO2
OPTIONS_SET+=ZIP
OPTIONS_SET+=UNZIP
OPTIONS_SET+=P7ZIP
OPTIONS_SET+=GZIP
OPTIONS_SET+=COMPRESSION_GZIP
OPTIONS_SET+=BZIP2
OPTIONS_SET+=7ZIP
OPTIONS_SET+=BROTLI
OPTIONS_SET+=ZSTANDARD
OPTIONS_SET+=ZSTD
OPTIONS_SET+=MLT
```
Everything seems to work just fine and stable.
Feel free to let me know if I forgot a flag or what you think.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 25, 2021)

Share your make.conf and src.conf
					

Hello :)   It would be nice that experienced users shared their make.conf and src.conf to help new users like me :)  I know that there are man pages and I read both of them, but real user's configurations are IMHO also helpful!




					forums.freebsd.org
				




… although my posts there are probably outdated …


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 25, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Feel free to let me know if I forgot a flag or what you think.


I tell you what, FreeBSD is the most Usr Friendly Desktop Oriented Operating System I have ever taught myself to use. Bar none.

I just do things the way I want to, no matter what everybody else does, and it does exactly what I want it to every time.

I don't even have one of those:


----------



## Jose (Jun 25, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Against minimalism
> /etc/make.conf
> 
> ```
> ...


What about Samba? Maybe you should post your Poudriere blacklist next.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 25, 2021)

poudriere blacklist

```
net/samba412
```
make.conf unset containing SMB,

```
OPTIONS_UNSET+=ALSA
OPTIONS_UNSET+=DEBUG
OPTIONS_UNSET+=GSSAPI
OPTIONS_UNSET+=GSSAPI_BASE
OPTIONS_UNSET+=GSSAPI_HEIMDAL
OPTIONS_UNSET+=GSSAPI_MIT
OPTIONS_UNSET+=IMAGEMAGICK
OPTIONS_UNSET+=IMAGEMAGICK6
OPTIONS_UNSET+=IMAGEMAGICK7
OPTIONS_UNSET+=JACK
OPTIONS_UNSET+=KERB_GSSAPI
OPTIONS_UNSET+=KERBEROS
OPTIONS_UNSET+=LDAPS
OPTIONS_UNSET+=LIGHTDM
OPTIONS_UNSET+=LIRC
OPTIONS_UNSET+=LTO
OPTIONS_UNSET+=MAGICK
OPTIONS_UNSET+=NAS
OPTIONS_UNSET+=NFS
OPTIONS_UNSET+=NLS
OPTIONS_UNSET+=NTLM
OPTIONS_UNSET+=OPENMP
OPTIONS_UNSET+=PULSE
OPTIONS_UNSET+=PULSEAUDIO
OPTIONS_UNSET+=SDDM
OPTIONS_UNSET+=SID
OPTIONS_UNSET+=SIDPLAY
OPTIONS_UNSET+=SMB
OPTIONS_UNSET+=V4L
OPTIONS_UNSET+=V4L2
OPTIONS_UNSET+=ZBAR
OPTIONS_UNSET+=ZEITGEIST
OPTIONS_UNSET+=ZSTD
OPTIONS_UNSET+=HAN
OPTIONS_UNSET+=WEBCAM
OPTIONS_UNSET+=WEBCAMD
```


----------

